# Suche 2011er Lapierre Spicy bzw Remedy Rahmen in 43 cm Sitzrohr



## bansaiman (24. Juni 2011)

HI,

da ich leider zu wenig in den BIkepark komme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  verkaufe ich mein Scratch und baue mir ein AM-Enduro auf, um besser  Höhenmeter auch in den Alpen bezwingen zu können. Dafür suche ich einen  der oben genannten Rahmen (also Federweg 150-160mm) mit einer  Sitzrohrllänge von 42-43cm, was ungefähr M entsprechen sollte. Bei  Unsicherheit bitte nachmessen, denn je nach Distanz kann ich nicht  überall hinfahren zum Testen ;-)

Der Rahmen sollte 2011 sein wegen der 12 mm Steckachse und bitte mit der  Originalrechnung, damit ich im Falle eines Falles noch  HErstellergarantie habe.
Bevorzugt wäre der Rahmen vom Spicy 216 oder 316 bzw. Remedy 7 denn ich  würde nicht vom Topmodell der jeweiligen Reihe den Rahmenpreis anteilig  zahlen wollen ;-)

Freue mich auf Eure Angebote


----------

